# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  $280 for 7mtrs of 30x30 steel

## OneZero

Gday all 
Yesterday I bought some 30x30 CHS from the local steel place who cut it up into the smaller lengths I need to make my work bench frame from. Only cost me $40 or so which I was very happy about. When I look at the receipt this morning it says it actually cost $280 something less $240 discount. I bought it on an account my work place has with them (I am not a tradie) and paid cash. 
I think the total length was about 7.2mtrs. 
7mtrs of square section wouldn't have cost $280 would it? I am assuming it is just how they have processed such a small order but thought I would check. Don't want to call them and bother them with a piddly little thing like this.

----------


## OBBob

I wouldn't think so. This link will probably give you a guide.   Steel Solutions - Steel Tubing - Square & Rectangular Painted

----------


## OneZero

Thanks for that. I think it worked out to be $4.30 p/lm for the 30x30 1.6 inc. GST. so I don't think there is any discount for me buying it via the work account.

----------


## Random Username

From my local place, 30x30x2mm SHS is $9.05 per meter, standard length 8 meters, galvanised is $9.90, 32NB pipe is $13.75/m, 31.75x1.2ERW Tube is $6.39.  And about half that if you find it from their downgrade stocks.

----------


## OneZero

Thanks for that. I think it worked out to be $4.30 p/lm for the 30x30 1.6 inc. GST. so I don't think there is any discount for me buying it via the work account.

----------

